# Visio Internal Error #3400; Action 1283: Open File



## ssimlai (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

I am not sure that this is the right forum to do this but I could not find any other.

Two nights ago working from a laptop my friend saved work on a 70 MB Visio 2000 file (.vsd) residing on a USB hard disk. He was creating the file for me to view and print using Visio Viewer or pdf for setting up my recording studio (pretty complicated).

Once he closed the file after saving, he closed the Visio program and then removed the USB connection of the USB hard disk from the laptop. Shortly thereafter the machine came up with a message saying that the changes to the visio file could not be saved! We were surprised but did nothing to check as it was too late at night.

However, next morning the file would not open. Checking in Windows Explorer showed the file saving date and time to be correct but still the file would not open.

The message that comes up is: "Visio Internal Error #3400; Action 1283: Open File. First try closing and reopening the file. Next try restarting Visio".

I checked the Microsoft website and performed all possible operations they suggested therein. Nothing would open the file. I copied, renamed, moved to another drive, another location, another computer...nope!

I could not find any utilities on the internet that can repair the corrupted visio file, assuming it is corrupt (as per Microsoft website).

Any help such that we do not have to go about recreating the complete file (took him more than 2 weeks)?


----------

